# Moose tenderloin



## skhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a moose tenderloin, I want to do something with it in the smoker. Any suggestions?


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 1, 2012)

I will do pastrami yummy


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 1, 2012)

I would put your favorite rub on there and throw it in the smoker @250* and smoke to an internal temp of 140* (medium rare). After it reaches desired internal temp pull it from the smoker wrap in foil with about a 1/4 cup of beef broth, and rest for about 1/2 hour. Slice thin and serve.

Moose tenderloin is some of the best meat on the planet, I would not recommend making pastrami out of that cut. If you have some top or bottom round roasts they would make some good pastrami.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 1, 2012)

Whole Tenderloin? That's like 4 feet long! Or just a chunk? When it comes to any venison tenderloin, backstrap, or heart in my house it's like gold. Typically the traditional first dinner after the kill we just pan fry butter & olive oil with green peppers, mushrooms, onions until they are super broken down and carmelized and then fry our tenderloin & heart in small pieces. Just some salt and pepper so you can really taste the fresh meat as it's meant to be. 

We do roasts and steaks with our tend & straps also. My first elk I was so excited when I was processing it because the animal is so large you can actually harvest four tenderloins! I call tenderloins the inner loins and the outer bigger loins I call backstraps.

How'd you score the moose?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you decide, with photo's of course!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 1, 2012)

This would work and I agree Moose meat is to die for! It's even better than elk meat and I love elk meat. This would definitely work and then I saw on one of the outdoor shows where the guy put a venison loin in an oven bag, along with some beef broth and veggies, closed it up, poked a few holes in it to allow the smoke to get in and pulled it at IT 135-140*. 
 


coffee_junkie said:


> I would put your favorite rub on there and throw it in the smoker @250* and smoke to an internal temp of 140* (medium rare). After it reaches desired internal temp pull it from the smoker wrap in foil with about a 1/4 cup of beef broth, and rest for about 1/2 hour. Slice thin and serve.
> 
> Moose tenderloin is some of the best meat on the planet, I would not recommend making pastrami out of that cut. If you have some top or bottom round roasts they would make some good pastrami.


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn Im going to have to wait until monday to see this.Heading to fishing shack for w/e. No internet. Moose about as exotic a meat as I can think of.


----------



## plj (Mar 2, 2012)

loin (backstrap) or tenderloin?

Assuming you mean backstrap, I would cold smoke it for 20-30 minutes, then rub with S&P & maybe a little garlic. Then either roast or grill it to IT of 140. Rest for 5 minutes, slice, eat.

If its tenderloin, S&P it then fry it quickly (very hot pan) in butter & onions.

Simple is best for either one.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 2, 2012)

plj said:


> If its tenderloin, S&P it then fry it quickly (very hot pan) in butter & onions.




plj is right, don't forget your mushrooms & green peppers if you like them.


----------

